# Batteries And Charging



## rubenhank (Jun 30, 2008)

Hello, I have a 2005 28' BHS. The last couple years, I have been at a permanent camping spot with power. I keep it plugged in all the time as I want to have cold beer (and condiments) when I arrive! I was noticing a grounding issue (subject for another post) and was checking the ground. I unplugged and noticed the batteries are cooked. I did not maintain them the last two years. I knew cooking could happen, but just procrastinated on checking fluid levels too long. No big deal, I did get 5 good years from them.

So, here is my plan and what I would like feedback on. I would like to switch from 2 batteries to only one. I see this as no problem, since I do not boondock. I want to get an AGM battery. My dilemma is on the charger. The owner's manual says that the charger is a trickle charger. I think it is sending more amps. I would like a smart 3-phase charger, but not sure if that mod is doable or affordable/justifiable. If I get an AGM battery, will I cook that too? Do I need to look into switching out the charger/converter?

I appreciate any and all advice!

Thanks - Chris


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sounds like you will never "use" the battery, but it is really there for times when/if the power goes out. If I was in your situation, I'd get a entry level battery....slap it in..and call it a day. Put a reminder in your phone or somewhere that will automatically remind you to check the battery fluid.

With all the $$$ you just saved from NOT getting an AGM battery, you can buy more beer!

BTW...when you leave do you switch to "auto" in case the power goes out and then the frig will run on propane?


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

Curious after reading this post. If you have a battery disconnevt switch and disconnect the batteries while plugged into shore power would that prevent the over charging of the batteries and still allow use of all appliances etc?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

ORvagabond said:


> Curious after reading this post. If you have a battery disconnevt switch and disconnect the batteries while plugged into shore power would that prevent the over charging of the batteries and still allow use of all appliances etc?


Yes but on a seasonal site remembering to turn the switch on to charge the battery periodically and when you need to run the slide could result in more issues in the long run.

Get a basic group 24 marine/rv battery from walmart and as has been said before, stop in the cold drink aisle and get a few adult beverages.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Here is a great write up that California Jim did a few years back --> 12v. Converter Upgrade - Progressive Dynamics 9260v

I became tired of the stock converter cooking my batteries on my 2004 28BHS, that I followed Jim's lead and also replaced mine with a Progressive Dynamics unit. It was quiet and I never again had a problem with cooked batteries.


----------



## rubenhank (Jun 30, 2008)

All,

Thanks for all the feedback. I think I will replace the converter/charger with 9260. Then I will get the cheap battery to see how it does - checking the fluids more diligently. Then I will go buy some JD and celebrate!

I appreciate the help - Chris


----------



## rubenhank (Jun 30, 2008)

BTW, I do have a disconnect. I would shut the batteries off while I was down there, but had to turn them back on while I was gone, just in case power did go out. It seems to happen often as the microwave time is reset sometimes when I show up. I keep a bag of ice in the freezer (for my JD drinks). That is my indicator if the fridge had been down for too long and I need to get new condiments.


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

You just need a new charger/converter. I replaced my 2006 with a new one, no more issues.
Why spend the $ for an AGM? For your use, you don't even need a marine battery, you are not discharging it.
Save the $ go for a single 12V, but a new converter. Don't need a disconnect if the converter is working properly, it will go into float mode. Will NOT fry your battery.
Technology is better now than 2006.

Dave


----------

